# Bad bunny



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I had to toss my rabbit in jail (his cage) because I have not been home that much these past few weeks and he was running free in the apartment wrecking it. He chewed the chord of my lamp and broke the lamp, he chewed off some dry wall, he trashed the bathroom, and he pooped all over the place.

Rabit is going to have to go soon I think.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I know!!! Bunnies are running a muck everywhere...


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

haha. where do you find this stuff?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Your bunny was just doing what bunnies do... This is the reason I cage my macaw when I'm not there to keep an eye on him.. They chew everything, and poop everywhere. I'd hate to imagine what my house would look like if I left him alone out of his cage for a day... 

And then there is the risk of him chewing a cord while you're not there and looking like this.. .


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

hahaha.

I left him out o the cage and unattended for two weeks. i just gave him food and water. I was usally out all day so i had no idea what this little guy was doing.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

City Bound said:


> I had to toss my rabbit in jail (his cage) because I have not been home that much these past few weeks and he was running free in the apartment wrecking it. He chewed the chord of my lamp and broke the lamp, he chewed off some dry wall, he trashed the bathroom, and he pooped all over the place.
> 
> Rabit is going to have to go soon I think.


So you are going to re-home or "get rid of" a rabbit that is just doing what rabbits do because YOU have not spent time with him or been there to monitor him for the last two weeks...maybe YOU should be re-homed or tossed in a cage!!

Annie


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

that's so sad that you have a pet you dont know how to take care of. 
he can come to live with us.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I know how to take care o him. I was just very busy. I knew he was making a mess. I just had no time to clean it up and I did not want to lock him in a cage because I wanted him to run around and excercise.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

no gram. i was going to get rid o him anyway. I have been trying to find him a good home but no one wants him. Eventually, someone will come along that wants him.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

This thread seems to have the potential to turn me into the bunny hating villian like the last bunny thread I posted.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bunny hater!!!! ....lol!!!


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

City Bound said:


> This thread seems to have the potential to turn me into the bunny hating villian like the last bunny thread I posted.


No actually it turns you into a run of the mill bad pet owner, you knew what he was going to do didn't you?? You don't have time for him, you tossed him some food and water and went on your merry way.

If you can't take time with your animals then you should *not have animals*! If you had a dog you were to busy for, would you just tie it up outside with food and water and again go on your merry way for two weeks?

If you do not, and it is apparent you do NOT, have time to properly care for an animal then call every resource, rescue, etc. and ask them to help you find a home for your bunny.

You are lucky you don't have a dead bunny, or a house that burned to the ground, what if he had chewed through live electric cords, which is not unheard of just so you know!

Annie


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree with Annie...you shouldnt have animals


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

annie yuou are making a big deal out o nothing. The bunny was well taken care of he was just running free making a mess. I think it is crueler to keep him in a cage all the time i I am away from home most o the day. When he is in the cage too long his muscles get weak.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

oh please.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

City Bound said:


> annie yuou are making a big deal out o nothing. The bunny was well taken care of he was just running free making a mess. I think it is crueler to keep him in a cage all the time i I am away from home most o the day. When he is in the cage too long his muscles get weak.


Am I, you did not address the "what if he had chewed through a live electric cord issue" or worst case scenario chewed though the drywall into a main electric line, please address that.

At this point I guess this is some kind of joke between you and Fowler, which I don't get, and I don't think is funny. 

Good luck to you and I hope your bunny doesn't burn your house down! I also hope he doesn't become so anti-social that he is unadoptable, though that is probably already the case!

Annie


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

I think you don't have enough animals. Your bunny needs a friend, our bunny had a kitten as a friend and it was a riot to watch them fight over the litter box!! Yes, the bunny still chewed on stuff, including cords, and I had 4 kids that played with her all the time, but she still had to go outside in a hutch because that is just bunnies sometimes. 

You could be as silly as my oldest sis who took a baby bunny with her to college to live in a dorm room. WhooWhee!! Can we say her roommate was not happy since they didn't realize that bunnies will chew on your clothes left on the floor and then pee and poop on them too?!!!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

At the very least this is neglect. When you take on the care of animals it is a responsibility you must live up to. Busy or not. Tired or not. Sick or not.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep, I had a torn calf muscle and still had to crutch my way to the barn and care for my animals. They only have you to depend on.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Two words: rabbit stew. You get to practice your homesteading skills, You can bury the entrails in your garden, and it's delicious!

It's so easy to butcher rabbits, even a girl can do it! :clap:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Where did you expect it to poop if you left it free for a couple weeks? :stars:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

My dog wouldn't mind playing with your bunny.
And for those of you who are looking for a double entendre
*My* dog wouldn't mind playing with *your* bunny..
Not *yours*, *yours*.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

The bunny before this got dumped in a Estuary if you remember right.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

cindilu said:


> The bunny before this got dumped in a Estuary if you remember right.


What?!!!!!!


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

cindilu said:


> The bunny before this got dumped in a Estuary if you remember right.


WHAT????

Here is the thread, guess he lets town bunnies out where ever he pleases! CityBound, you are on my poop list, what is WRONG with YOU??

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/country-singletree/423637-update-my-bunnies.html

Annie


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess if an animal or otherwise doesn't live up to your expectations or image of 'perfect' they get dumped or thrown away. Just wow.......


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow.. I'm at a total loss for words now since I can't say the words I'm thinking around here...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

GammyAnnie said:


> WHAT????
> 
> Here is the thread, guess he lets town bunnies out where ever he pleases! CityBound, you are on my poop list, what is WRONG with YOU??
> 
> ...



BUSTED!!!!!!......:sob:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my god CB you must have had some heck of a mess to clean up after 2 weeks! not healthy for you or the bunny.~Georgia.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

People who are too busy elsewhere ought not to have animals as either pets or livestock...just my own 2 cents..


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

nevermind


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Oops I replied before I saw the estruary thing. ---? Don't toss domestic rabbits in the wild.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

CB You didn't learn the first time not to post about your poor pet keeping habits? Either you love abuse or your a slow on the uptake.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I've got a "Buckle Bunny", I need to get rid of.........

Any suggestions?????


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

L.A. said:


> I've got a "Buckle Bunny", I need to get rid of.........
> 
> Any suggestions?????


I had to google the meaning to find out it meant groupie of rodeo cowboys. Thanks for expanding my vocabulary. Buckle bunny sounds like a fun job.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

guess you must have posted this on purpose . . .
what, isn't there enough other stuff to read on this forum?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

The poop is one thing but what about the urine? eeewww.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I think City needs to get himself one of these. NY's answer to LGD's. Whaddya think, CB?

[YOUTUBE]cCI18qAoKq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Shame on you CB. Did you at least leave the radio or TV on?


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

The people I know that have rabbits roam the house have a litter box. Does it know how to use one of those CB?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Darren said:


> Shame on you CB. Did you at least leave the radio or TV on?


Relax Darren. I'm sure he cracked a window for it.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

you guys are nuts.

Yes, he has a large cage that he lives in with the door open. He pees and poos in a corner of his cage and I clean it out. The thing about bunnies is locomotion seems to squeze poo out of them, they are like little poo-pez dispensers when they move. He never peed in my home. He bit the chord from the lamp that was an over site on my part because I had the cable up of the ground for a year and he never got to it. Some how the chord fell off the table which might of been while I was moving boxes. So, that was an honest mistake. Chewing through the wall to a electric cable would never be an issue because there is no way a rabbit could chew through the metal covering of a BX cable. I am assuming you guys use BX cable where you live, unless you live in canada and use that cheap plastic covered cable. So, that would never be an issue. As for socialization, there is not way that rabbit could ever be fully socialized to the soft and flufy expectations of silly humans while he still has his balls. That is just not going to happen. I spend two seconds with him and he is already trying to protect his turf, shoot pee on me, or rub his sent on anything around him. So, that really is not an issue. As for the bunny I let go, it was ether that or kill it. I figured I would give it a chance to live. If it lived it lived, so be it, may it live long life, if it died it died, the other animals would have eaten it. I you took the time to read that thread you would have noticed that I mentioned that there are rabbits in the estuary and that RABBITS ARE NATIVE TO NEW YORK CITY. Rabbits were here before the dang europians came and they are still here hundreds of years after that fact. Brooklyn use to be covered in rabits. I do not live in manhatten where it is all concrete and buildings. I live were there a large degree of wild spaces that are virtually untouched by humans. There are racoons, possum, rats, snakes, rabbits, hawks, ducks, migrating candian geese, ancient horseshoe crabs, cranes, swans, crows, sparrows, rare buterflies and other creatures. This is not like the city you see in the movies. It is not like Home Alone 2 where that idot kid is lost in manhatten. There are rabbit holes in the estuary. Also, the rabbit was not from a pet store he came from some half wild mother out on an amish farm.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

sherry in Maine said:


> guess you must have posted this on purpose . . .
> what, isn't there enough other stuff to read on this forum?


it is free world. No one made you open and read this thread.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

is this a homesteading site or a PETA sight? Last time I checked this was a homesteading site and most people here kill their animals, tare the skin off savagely, toss their guts into a bucket, and then fry their tender flesh until the dinner bell needs to be rung for eager salivating mouths hungy for flesh and blood. That does not sound so warm and fuzzy to me. Does that fit into the deinition of a neglectful pet owner?

My rabit chews a misplaced chord....that could have been a costly mistake on my part but not intentional. My rabbit pooped in my house........nothing a broom and dust pan could not handle. My rabbit runs free so his muscles do not start to weaken and decay........so, what, maybe he poos a little at least though he is free to be a rabbit and not locked in a stupid cage like veel. I am not home that often because of obligations and rabbit is home alone..............he is fine. When I get home i can still pet him. he has food and water all the time. It is my fault that I do not have the time to clean up his mess. I put him in the cage so i can catch up with his mess.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

CB, humane societies will take the rabbit. They will charge you a small fee when you surrender the rabbit. Here in Utah the surrender fee is only a few bucks for a rabbit. Seriously, just take it to the humane society. That's all I'm gonna say this go-round.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

this thread has to go to some awesome thread vault so it is never lost


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

CB, you dont have to belong to PETA to know that what you did was not good, and that you really shouldn't have animals.

What is going to happen when you get your homestead? I predict more dead chickens, goats and cows than FBB ever had.

And poop wouldn't be my worry, its the male rabbit urine sprayed and puddled all over the place, that you WONT be able to see and wipe up, you will just smell it forever, and smell like rabbit pee whenever you go out....and male rabbit pee is just nasty


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi shy, Miss you.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Shygal said:


> CB, you dont have to belong to PETA to know that what you did was not good, and that you really shouldn't have animals.
> 
> What is going to happen when you get your homestead? I predict more dead chickens, goats and cows than FBB ever had.
> 
> And poop wouldn't be my worry, its the male rabbit urine sprayed and puddled all over the place, that you WONT be able to see and wipe up, you will just smell it forever, and smell like rabbit pee whenever you go out....and male rabbit pee is just nasty


oh please.

Yes, they will be dead. Dead and in my belly. Dead and stuffing my pillows and comfortors. Dead and made into gloves and hats. Dead and sitting canned in my pantry. Dead and rotting in my compost pile or garden to nurish my soil. Dead with my belly fat and a satiated smile on my face. Dead, gone, and appreciated for their contribution.

Once i find a good family for the guy, I am going to clean my whole apartment with bleach and vinegar, have the rugs cleaned, repair the dry wall he chewed up, paint the walls, and fix my lamp.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

You dump a domestic rabbit that doesn't know the territory so it can't make a bee line to it's safe spot if threatened after the initial dumping. Raised on pellets and in a cage their muscle tone and digestive systems are not up to the competitive par with the wild animal. Coloring of fur to blend in to the wild is another factor. Lastly bunnies are territorial.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Doodle, ether way he was going to die. I gave it a shot to take it's life into it's own hand and try to survive. No one would have taken this animal it was aweful. The thing was a violent little monster. He was just a bad apple. 

The choices were these: I could have killed that rabbit, I could have gave him to a shelter and they would have Killed the rabbit, or I could give him a chance to live and if he did not make it then the preditorial animals would have killed him. A hawk would have snagged him. 

Seriously, what could I have done? Anyway you slice it he was going to die, but he was so dang agressive and independent that I thought he had the spunk to survive.I believe he did survive. If he did not survive he fed the food chain. I never would let a goof ball helpless rabbit loose and the one I did let go was not a goof ball. 

Anyway, i would never do it again.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Geeez!!! Must be pick on CB day! I think we have been thru this same thread before. Give the guy a break! He apparently knows he should have handled it different according to everyone rubbing it into the ground. It would be hard to try to raise anything in the city. We apparently don't realize that in the country and take it for granted.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

You are right CB, I have seen the error of my ways, if I were that rabbit I would MUCH rather be let loose in the wild to STARVE or be chased by a predator I had no clue even existed than given to a shelter or just humanely put down! I don't care how much you justify your actions, what you have done with both of these rabbits is wrong! 

Letting a DOMESTIC rabbit loose, is reprehensible, and why we have problems in this country with invasive species...you at least understand that don't YOU!?!

Or possibly you should have learned a bit more about Rabbits, especially Bucks, prior to getting them and then just disposing of them when they no long fit your needs or are annoying you!

Annie


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thank you gaucli. 

Some of these people just have an ax to grind with me from our ongoing and ever evolving frictions. I doubt they give two poops about the rabbit, in truth.

Not doodles of course, she is a lovely woman, and I mean that.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

gaucli said:


> Geeez!!! Must be pick on CB day! I think we have been thru this same thread before. Give the guy a break! He apparently knows he should have handled it different according to everyone rubbing it into the ground. It would be hard to try to raise anything in the city. We apparently don't realize that in the country and take it for granted.


No "WE" don't take that for granted, neither do "We" dump domestic animals in wild animal habitat.

Annie


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's coming home at night to find a bunny escaped due to a big kid leaving the cage open 13 years ago and was easily caught by a toddler.

















.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

gammy, waht happened with the other rabbit happened a long time ago. i learned my lesson. I am not doing anything wrong with the rabbit I still have so give it a rest please. The rabbit is ine, he just did a little damage. If you took the time to notice, I have said repeatedly that I realize that I no longer have time to mind this rabbit and I want to find him a good home. Did you fail to not see that point? Now, I would agree with you that i would be a bad pet owner IF i chose to keep the rabbit even though I know I can no longer give him the time he needs, but as i said over and over I realize that I do not have the time anymore and I am doing the right thing by looking for a good home or him. 

I am not one of these people that thinks their pets are people. I am not one of these people that believes that when they get a pet it is like getting married and it is "until death do thee part". If you think that way fine. I think that is too sentimental. The bottom line is that they are animals not people.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I was laughing because I said go catch your bunny and he ran in the wrong direction.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

GammyAnnie said:


> No "WE" don't take that for granted, neither do "We" dump domestic animals in wild animal habitat.
> 
> Annie


ok OFF WITH HIS HEAD!!:bash: Feel better?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

ok, so i he would have been easily cought then problem solved, he was a meal for some other animal and he did not become an invasive species.

Gammy, how can a rabbit become an invasice species in a habitate where they already live and have lived since before the white man stepped foot here?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Off with his head is what ended up for little black bunny and into the freezer lol.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I guess some o you people have more love for an animal then a human. Sounds like the PEta crowd. Do I have to worry about having flour and red paint tossed on me? Should I wear eye protection and rain poncho when i go out just incase of a sneak attack?

Don't most of you raise and kill your animals? Why all the sentimentality?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love my animals more then most humans, they wont let me down and love me unconditionally.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

> Gammy, how can a rabbit become an invasice species in a habitate where they already live and have lived since before the white man stepped foot here?


It simply doesn't belong in that habitat CB. Iguanas, boa constrictors and pythons are abundant in the Everglades and halfway up the peninsula now. The owners who turned them into the wild thought they were doing a humane act. Turns out they were not. Same thing with imported plants that folks thought were so nice. Now entire ecosystems are threatened. Kill it, don't turn it loose.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

Fowler said:


> *I love my animals more then most humans*, .


Me too & especially some specific human beings!


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

City Bound said:


> Gammy, how can a rabbit become an invasice species in a habitate where they already live and have lived since before the white man stepped foot here?


I assume you do know that native wild and domestic breeds of rabbits are two different things, right? Granted they are all rabbits, but most if not all domestic breeds have been brought here from other countries.

How are you to know if that rabbit survived and bred and then polluted the wild population with it's domestic genes?

You don't!

Annie


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Are we still talking about rabbits? I think not! I think we all have made mistakes that we wish we could do over. I had a dog many years ago that I dearly loved...but one day when I went out, the door apparently didn't shut all the way, and he got out and onto the highway in a no time and I live 50 yards off of the highway, got ran over and killed. Broke my heart, but there was a lesson learned from it, now I double check the door to see if it is closing behind me. It really hurt to lose that dog, but we all make mistakes and learn from them...its called life.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler, that is nice. I respect that, but that puts your animals all into the pet category. If they are pets that is fine.

In homesteading the animals are food, shelter, and cash, not pets. They are a survival resource.

My rabbit is really not a pet. He is my homesteading training wheel so I can learn to raise and breed rabbits. I am fond of him and treat him like a pet, but if I lived out in the country where I could kill my animals I would kill him at this point and make rabbit noodle soup out of him. Since I cant do that I will ind him a good home.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

..............


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

CB, here's a good training aid for dispatching and caring for that ol' bunny rabbit. Actually, you don't have to be out in the country.

[YOUTUBE]cNxo7GFEXWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Fowler, that is nice. I respect that, but that puts your animals all into the pet category. If they are pets that is fine.
> 
> In homesteading the animals are food, shelter, and cash, not pets. They are a survival resource.
> 
> My rabbit is really not a pet. He is my homesteading training wheel so I can learn to raise and breed rabbits. I am fond of him and treat him like a pet, but if I lived out in the country where I could kill my animals I would kill him at this point and make rabbit noodle soup out of him. Since I cant do that I will ind him a good home.


Ummmmm....wrong!!! I sell my sheep for cash!!, they are pets till they no longer live here. They all get belly rubs, have names, and I wipe there buts if needed, they have to have shots and vet care, I give them hair cuts and hoove trims, and clean the poo from their stalls, I never miss a night with them I am restricted to home because I love raising animals and i love my home life. You are the one that is carelees with your pet!! Yes pet, you have taught it nothing!! At least my sheep have some concept of behaving when being handled. And they dont live in my house.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I enjoy a good stoneing as much as any pre-christian Isrealite or third world muslim but I think the Statute of Limitations has run out on setting the bunny free. Poor CB has learned his lesson, he took his turn in the stocks and was pelted with rotting fruit by rotting people, he picked up garbage on the side of the highway for community service, helped old ladies cross the street to clean up his karma, volunteered as a clown at a day care for digruntled toddlers, and promised to never let a rabbit go into the wild again. 

Intead he will do the humane thing, which is to grab the bunny by the throat, smash it's head in with a baseball bat, rip his skin off, rip his guts out, toss him in a pot and eat his jolly remains.

Or, he will just find a nice family that wants a bunny and give them a free bunny and $150 worth of free rabbit materials.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Ummmmm....wrong!!! I sell my sheep for cash!!, they are pets till they no longer live here. They all get belly rubs, have names, and I wipe there buts if needed, they have to have shots and vet care, I give them hair cuts and hoove trims, and clean the poo from their stalls, I never miss a night with them I am restricted to home because I love raising animals and i love my home life. You are the one that is carelees with your pet!! Yes pet, you have taught it nothing!! At least my sheep have some concept of behaving when being handled. And they dont live in my house.


Do you sell them to people who keep them as pets and as living lawn ornament, or do you sell them to people who want to cook them up and eat them. If you sell them for people who want them as pets then you raise pets and sell pets to other pet owners.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for the vid fox. I will look into the laws for killing animals here in my county and see if I can do it.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Cull him in the tub and use the shower head to hang it like foxfire's video lol.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

> Or, he will just find a nice family that wants a bunny and give them a free bunny and $150 worth of free rabbit materials.


...if you go that route, then I think the vest and hat thing is gonna be put on hold for awhile. Don't sell yourself short, eat him. Roll the skin up, put in a zip lock bag, freeze it and get another bunny.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks doodle that is a great idea. Soem people strangle them, do you do that?Seriously, if it is legal here i will.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

fox, what do you do to process the underside of the hide, rub salt on it to draw the moisture out?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Do you sell them to people who keep them as pets and as living lawn ornament, or do you sell them to people who want to cook them up and eat them. If you sell them for people who want them as pets then you raise pets and sell pets to other pet owners.


What they do with them after I get my money is none of my business, so how much money have you made off your rabbit?

Why do you even have a rabbit? Your not selling babies, your not eating it. 

I raise sheep, sheep produced organic matter, wool, milk, meat and are great lawn mowers and less drama then goats.

So whats your point?


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

City Bound said:


> Well, I enjoy a good stoneing as much as any pre-christian Isrealite or third world muslim but I think the Statute of Limitations has run out on setting the bunny free. Poor CB has learned his lesson, he took his turn in the stocks and was pelted with rotting fruit by rotting people, he picked up garbage on the side of the highway for community service, helped old ladies cross the street to clean up his karma, volunteered as a clown at a day care for digruntled toddlers, and promised to never let a rabbit go into the wild again.
> 
> Intead he will do the humane thing, which is to grab the bunny by the throat, smash it's head in with a baseball bat, rip his skin off, rip his guts out, toss him in a pot and eat his jolly remains.
> 
> Or, he will just find a nice family that wants a bunny and give them a free bunny and $150 worth of free rabbit materials.


Why somehow do I think that punishment is not gonna be enough? lol


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

City Bound said:


> thanks doodle that is a great idea. Soem people strangle them, do you do that?Seriously, if it is legal here i will.


CB, you don't want to cause it pain. I think strangulation is not a nice thing to do. The guy in the video used a metal bar, but you can do the humane painless thing as well by placing a stout stick across the back of its neck, with your feet on either end of the stick, just give it a sudden tug and his neck will break in a heart beat, without the stress to the rabbit. 

Before long, you'll be having grilled rabbit, stewed rabbit, rabbit with noodles, and rabbit simmering in a pan of graveyj!!! Hang tough.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> What they do with them after I get my money is none of my business, so how much money have you made off your rabbit?
> 
> Why do you even have a rabbit? Your not selling babies, your not eating it.
> 
> ...


Whats your point?

I raise rabbits to learn to raise rabbits so that in the future I can raise rabbits. I am just starting out with baby steps. One day I will have a mess of rabbits, I will eat them, and I will make clothes from them to keep me warm in winter. Will I sell them, i doubt it. Will I trade their meat, maybe. 

fowler I have a mess of poo that I got from the rabbit that is some really good fert for my garden.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

gaucli said:


> Why somehow do I think that punishment is not gonna be enough? lol


Because I think some people want to sharpen their teeth on me. It has nothing to do with me, they really just want to sharpen their teeth on anything or anyone and I just happened to walk into their mouth. I have the habit of walking into people's mouths. Interesting view inside these mouths sometimes though.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I don't know anybody who strangles rabbits.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah you have a mess of poo all in your house is all you have. And CB you're not raising rabbits, you have one rabbit that has run a muck in your house.

My point is................my sheep make me money.

Now what is yours again?....stinky, house?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

rabbit poo does not stink.

Have you done a balance sheet for your business?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

doodle there was this video of this guy and his wife that live in the wild in alaska. Maybe you saw it. The guy lives on ederal land and he and his wife are the last of the people allowed to live and trap there. He snares rabbits and then he squeezes their necks to suffocate them. He said it was one of the best ways to kill a rabbit. I don't know. That is why I was asking you and fox who have experience.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> rabbit poo does not stink.
> 
> Have you done a balance sheet for your business?


Have you moved to the country yet? How's homesteading in NY working out for ya? So how many livestock can you fit into your apartment? You got your community service done yet for having a garden spot in the city?

So hows the plans for your dirt hut coming? Or is it now a poo lined apartment?

You want some of me?

Lets rock :catfight:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Because I think some people want to sharpen their teeth on me. It has nothing to do with me, they really just want to sharpen their teeth on anything or anyone and I just happened to walk into their mouth. I have the habit of walking into people's mouths. Interesting view inside these mouths sometimes though.


....And it's awesome you stick around for it. Makes for a not so boring morning waiting for the rain to stop. I'm often told what a horrible woman I am for eating rabbits. I remember once saying I see you set out a nice platter of cute assorted deli animals of roast beef, ham, turkey, chicken and no rabbit-yup you're better than me during one such conversation.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

City Bound said:


> fox, what do you do to process the underside of the hide, rub salt on it to draw the moisture out?


That is a part of the process for sure. But if you have room in your freezer (they are small all rolled up), wait until you get several. Here's a good place to learn about the tanning process. Rabbits are the easiest skin to do. If you don't have freezer space, clean the hide and salt it down, let it dry, roll it up and keep it in a good cool place, until you accumulate ten or 12. The mixture below will easily do that many. Decrease it proportionately if you are only going to do a couple at a time. The ingrediants here are for one full sized deer hide. 

------------------------------------------- 

The first and most important step in tanning your hide is to remove the fat, membranous tissue and any remaining flesh from the skin. This is done by laying the hide on some type of raised surface such as a sawhorse and scraping the flesh side with a long bladed knife. It is important that your knife be sharp and that every last bit of tissue is removed from the skin. If any tissue is left on the hide, it will not tan in those areas. *If you plan to tan the hide with the hair on, skip steps 2&3 and proceed with step 4. If you plan to remove the hair and tan the hide into a "buckskin", go to step 2.*

Step 2 
To remove the hair from the hide and make a buckskin, do the following: 
In a large plastic garbage can mix: 1 gallon of hardwood ashes 
2 pounds of household (slaked) lime 
5 gallons of warm water

Stir the above mixture until it is dissolved. Completely immerse the skin in the mixture. Stir the mixture 2 or 3 times a day until the hair comes off easily. This will take 2 to 3 days. If the hide is left in the mixture too long, it will begin to deteriorate. After you remove the hide, 
proceed to step 3.

Step 3 
Rinse the hide with water. Place the hide on a raised surface with the hair side up. Use the back of a knife blade to scrape off the hair. Rinse the dehaired skin several times with clean water. Soak the hide for 24 hours in the garbage can in a mixture of 10 gallons water and 2 quarts vinegar. Stir this mixture with the hide in it every few hours. At the end of this 24 hour period, empty the garbage can and fill it with clean water. Soak the hide in the clean water overnight. Go to step 4

*Step 4 *In a small plastic bucket, dissolve 1 pound of alum in one gallon of warm water. In the garbage can, dissolve 2 1/2 pounds of salt in 4 gallons of water. Pour the solution from the small bucket into the garbage can and mix thoroughly. Immerse the skin and soak for 6 to 8 days. Stir the mixture 2 times each day to make sure that all parts of the hide are exposed to the mixture. After the soaking period, remove the skin and drain it thoroughly. Rinse the skin with running water for approximately 15 minutes. Go to step 5

*Step 5 *Tack the wet hide to a flat surface such as a sheet of plywood. If you have opted to leave the hair on the hide, tack the skin on the surface with the flesh side facing out. Keep the skin out of the sun but allow it to partially dry. When the skin is almost dry, rub it with a light coating of warm neat's-foot oil. Remove it from the board and repeat the process on the other side. Remove excess oil from the hide with an absorbant cloth. Proceed to step 6

*Step 6 *
Dampen the skin with a moist cloth. DO NOT get the hide too wet! Rub the skin over a dull edge such as a saw horse until it is supple and soft like a chamois cloth. As the softening progresses SPARINGLY apply some warm neat's-foot oil to the hide. *If you are working with a hide with the hair still on, only work on the flesh side.* Proceed to step 7

*Step 7 *
After the hide has been softened, rub some fine grit sandpaper over every square inch of exposed skin to smooth the surface. Only do the flesh side of hides with the hair still on. When the hide takes on a smooth appearance, it is ready to be used as a rug, wall hanging, or sewn into some other type of useful item.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Have you moved to the country yet? How's homesteading in NY working out for ya? So how many livestock can you fit into your apartment? You got your community service done yet for having a garden spot in the city?
> 
> So hows the plans for your dirt hut coming? Or is it now a poo lined apartment?
> 
> ...


haha.

Only fools rush in. 
Yes, I did get my community service in at the gardens. What is your point? I am not going to lower myself to the level you want to take this. I am happy with my homesteading progress and i know where i am heading in the future.

The dirt hut plans are coming along fine, thank you or asking. I have been thinking of insulating it with straw dipped in slip and I am thinking a hunter green tin roof would look attractive when paired with latticed exterior walls covered in blooming roses along side evergreen hedges and bed of perienial edible flowers.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

City Bound said:


> thanks doodle that is a great idea. Soem people strangle them, do you do that?Seriously, if it is legal here i will.


I am pretty sure letting a domestic rabbit out in the Estuary area you set it "free" in is illegal also, but that didn't stop you!

Please, stop trying to be a martyr! 

You got animals, rabbits, that you virtually knew nothing about and now need to dispose of the last one because you don't have time and he is annoying you, so do it humanely and eat it, or toss it in the garbage or spend the danged time to find a rescue that will take him. You are like a 14 year old girl with all your dramatic, kill it, eat it, blood, bullcarp, I have been humanly treating my animals on my farm and eating them for 70 years, something YOU are NOT doing!

Annie


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks Fox. Good info.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> haha.
> 
> Only fools rush in.
> Yes, I did get my community service in at the gardens. What is your point? I am not going to lower myself to the level you want to take this. I am happy with my homesteading progress and i know where i am heading in the future.
> ...


Excuse me? you brought up my record keeping sheet you are the one that brought it too this level.

I know where your heading too, the mop and bucket.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

this thread needs a theme song. This dude cracks me up. I want to jam with him.

[YOUTUBE]umTXaphavUM[/YOUTUBE]

Would any of you ladies care to dance?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]2k0RzhVJSxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

nuh uh, no thread drift....we're trying to kill a rabbit today.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

City Bound said:


> I guess some o you people have more love for an animal then a human. Sounds like the PEta crowd. Do I have to worry about having flour and red paint tossed on me? Should I wear eye protection and rain poncho when i go out just incase of a sneak attack?
> 
> Don't most of you raise and kill your animals? Why all the sentimentality?


Yes, humanely. Not like you.

And this is a house pet, not livestock. Its just as easy to raise a rabbit in a cage in the city, as it is to raise a rabbit in a cage in the country, it doesnt matter what OUTSIDE looks like, if they are an indoor pet in a cage.

Whoever said it was harder to raise animals in the city, sure, if you have a cow or something. But a fishtank is the same whether city or country, same as a pet caged rabbit.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

City Bound said:


> Well, I enjoy a good stoneing as much as any pre-christian Isrealite or third world muslim but I think the Statute of Limitations has run out on setting the bunny free. Poor CB has learned his lesson, he took his turn in the stocks and was pelted with rotting fruit by rotting people, he picked up garbage on the side of the highway for community service, helped old ladies cross the street to clean up his karma, volunteered as a clown at a day care for digruntled toddlers, and promised to never let a rabbit go into the wild again.


Tell me honestly.....what did you really expect people to say when you posted this thread? Did you really think we would all say "oh poor CB, bad rabbit!" or something?

I think you knew exactly what response you would get. I cant even fathom how you could let the thing out to run loose for a couple weeks, without even THINKING of the urine and feces and potential damage


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Fowler said:


> Excuse me? you brought up my record keeping sheet you are the one that brought it too this level.
> 
> I know where your heading too, the mop and bucket.


what does the mop and bucket mean?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

City Bound said:


> rabbit poo does not stink.
> 
> Have you done a balance sheet for your business?


Rabbit URINE does. And you will be finding places it peed and sprayed , for years. Im sure glad Im not your landlord.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> what does the mop and bucket mean?



:hair

Somebody shanked me with a rusty spoon!!! It would be less painfull


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Shygal said:


> Tell me honestly.....what did you really expect people to say when you posted this thread? Did you really think we would all say "oh poor CB, bad rabbit!" or something?
> 
> I think you knew exactly what response you would get. I cant even fathom how you could let the thing out to run loose for a couple weeks, without even THINKING of the urine and feces and potential damage


the rabbit crapped in the house. I did not think that would wake the shreeking banshees from their internet graves to come howl at me like nails scratching on a chalk board.

You are right, maybe I did wake the unrestful dead from their labtop coffins, and summon imps from the nether world, but that was not my intent.

Shy, maybe when I am perfect like you I will have the forthought to think of everything.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

GammyAnnie said:


> I am pretty sure letting a domestic rabbit out in the Estuary area you set it "free" in is illegal also, but that didn't stop you!
> 
> Please, stop trying to be a martyr!
> 
> ...


Gammy, why is it that I only see you or you only adress me when you are looking for a fight? Honestly, that is the only time you poke your head up.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

what are you people stuck in a time warp. The estuary thing happend a while back. Why are you adressing it like it just happened? Get with the present.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

And here I thought you were doing the garden in NYC because you were wanting to, not because you had to do community service. 

I don't understand you at all, CB. Yes the rabbit pooped in the house. You certainly posted the first post all full of drama and now it becomes he just pooped in the house. 
After the last Rabbit thread, Im sure you knew what you were going to get.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

City Bound said:


> Shy, maybe when I am perfect like you I will have the forthought to think of everything.


Oh come on. I never said I was perfect, but even a 5 year old knows an animal has to poop and pee, please don't insult my intelligence with that one.

And you are lucky it didnt burn the place down, as someone said, because it would have taken other peoples homes with it. 

I know you have some common sense, and are aware of the biological habits of living creatures. Don't even go there.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Shygal said:


> And here I thought you were doing the garden in NYC because you were wanting to, not because you had to do community service.
> 
> I don't understand you at all, CB. Yes the rabbit pooped in the house. You certainly posted the first post all full of drama and now it becomes he just pooped in the house.
> After the last Rabbit thread, Im sure you knew what you were going to get.


What???? It is not the community service you might be thinking about. 

I do have the garden because I want it. What Fowler was talking about was the commity service each member has to do for the common areas of the community garden. We have to do eight hours of service to the common grounds. The common grounds are communal.

We have our own plot which is our to do what we want with within the rules of the gardens and then there are communial areas we all use and take care of. Communal wheel barrels, gazebos, picnic area, tables, landscaping all taken care of by the community.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

shy, I am aware that the rabbit has to poo and pee. He goes to the bathroom in the same spot in his cage over and over. I leave the cage door open so he can go in and out as he pleases.

Are you aware that rabbits just poo without trying? It just comes out of them sometimes when they walk. He never peed in the rest of the house except when he was trying to pee on me to dominate the turf. Other then that he never peed anywhere.

I think I clarified myself enough on the lamp chord. That was just an honest mistake. Yes, honest mistakes make trouble most o the time, that is why they are accidents. Do you really think I would just leave the chord where he could get it? I already explained that I had the chord off the ground for over a year and he never got it. Somehow it fell without me knowing and me not knowing it fell and still assuming it was in a safe place made me unaware of the danger.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

City Bound said:


> Gammy, why is it that I only see you or you only adress me when you are looking for a fight? Honestly, that is the only time you poke your head up.


I poke my head in here and on all other HT sub-forums every day...I don't fight, I am to tiny at 4' 7" tall, I pointed out that what you are doing is wrong, and that is all, sorry being wrong hurt your delicate feelings!

Did you miss my supportive posts on one of the Breast Cancer survivor threads??

Annie


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I've let the kids play with bunnies in the house and one knew how to run up and down stairs, hop on chairs and get on the table. Somehow Cozy got up on the kitchen counter (DS denies putting him there) and was nibbling my kitchenaid mixer cord. I was like ROAR!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

yes, a free country . . . not dissing you CB, just an observation about your original post. Looks like you posted just to get a rise from people . . . . my point was, are you that bored? Get a rise out of some and then fire back, etc.
It's kind of the same song over and over . . .


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

fox tanning hides does not sound too hard.

Gammy, I meant when you poke your head up at me. I have never even talked to you before nor knew who you where, the only time I hear from you is when you pop up scratching.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

CB, when I was growing up taking on the responsibility of having an animal was also a lesson in maturity. This was taught from the get-go. The animal needed to be fed, cared for and respected. That takes maturity and commitment. You don't have to be a member of PETA to get that concept. There are plenty of homesteaders who opt out of tending animals, they throw their energy into gardening and other projects. Being 'busy' with other things won't fly very well on a homestead. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

sherry in Maine said:


> yes, a free country . . . not dissing you CB, just an observation about your original post. Looks like you posted just to get a rise from people . . . . my point was, are you that bored? Get a rise out of some and then fire back, etc.
> It's kind of the same song over and over . . .


That's what I am getting. Even negative attention is better than no attention at all for some.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

home, when you are working eight to ten hours every day you just do what you can to hold the house together. I am alone here without a helpmate. Thing have slowed down int he past few days so i am going to be able to catch up a little.

The rabbit had food, water, and a clean cage. What else did he need that I was missing? All the basic were covered.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Sherry the OP was not a fire starter.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

doodlemom said:


> I've let the kids play with bunnies in the house and one knew how to run up and down stairs, hop on chairs and get on the table. Somehow Cozy got up on the kitchen counter (DS denies putting him there) and was nibbling my kitchenaid mixer cord. *I was like ROAR*!




Do that again...LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

City Bound said:


> home, when you are working eight to ten hours every day you just do what you can to hold the house together. I am alone here without a helpmate. Thing have slowed down int he past few days so i am going to be able to catch up a little.
> 
> The rabbit had food, water, and a clean cage. What else did he need that I was missing? All the basic were covered.




..I worked 12 hr days last mointh with no days off...I still took care of my animals, laundry, mowing, buying hay. cleaning water tanks, sweeping, etc..etc and still played on the computer..Oh and had a date.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

City Bound said:


> home, when you are working eight to ten hours every day you just do what you can to hold the house together. I am alone here without a helpmate. Thing have slowed down int he past few days so i am going to be able to catch up a little.
> 
> The rabbit had food, water, and a clean cage. What else did he need that I was missing? All the basic were covered.


CB, I hear you. When my husband died, I tended goats, rabbits , a dog and cat. Took care of my young children and worked. I realized pretty quickly I couldn't do it all. A call to the Southern Vermont Goat Assn resulted in homes to reputable goat owners in a week. The rabbits went to good homes...I could have let them loose and no-one would have been the wiser. I lived on 28 acres on a mountain. But it wouldn't have been the right thing to do. The dog (Bear) and cat (lulabelle) stayed....period. It took some work but it can be done.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

home that is what I am in the process of doing right now. Everything was fine with the rabbit until i no longer had the time.

Fowler, you must be super woman, cheers to you.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

CB - head over to the bunny forum here and post a "does anyone want a bunny" and see if anyone would be interested. Put Bunny on the barter board, put bunny on craigslist (just please for the love of boats, use correct spelling and punctuation!), ask a local school if they would like a "room bunny" - offer to donate the bunny to the local zoo or kid's petting zoo. Call an animal sanctuary, use google and find one - they are all over the place so maybe one is close to you.

Or ship bunny south to me and I will house him in a deluxe bunny condo at my farm..he will be fed and watered daily by my trainer and the kids that take riding lessons will spoil him rotten. 

It might make him easier to place if he were gelded first though.

(and quit posting about bunny poo, you are making Fowler the Queen of poo flinging, jealous).


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

CB - my only thought is your Landlord might be awfully upset that you have a bunny living in your apartment. I think you are underestimating what might remain after you move out. Move the bunny outside, or give it away.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

is that what made owlr cranky....I was treading on her poo crown. Who poo? I mean, who knew?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Just one more example of why landlords don't allow pets.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

CB, you had the time to have the rabbit. Its not like you need to stand there and spoon water into their mouth every hour, and hand feed them 3 times a day and stand and watch them to bring them to the toilet, etc, come on 

Put it in the cage. Fill water bottle. Fill food dish. Clean cage weekly. Thats IT. It doesnt need 24 hour a day attention.

I work 12 hour shifts myself, taking care of people all night. I have two kids to take care of, and 3 dogs, 6 cats, 25 chickens, goats and a pig, and I even have time for MYSELF.

No time is an excuse for doing something dumb.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok. The big bad bunny hating monster named CB has found a home for the rabbit. He is gone.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

City Bound said:


> Ok. The big bad bunny hating monster named CB has found a home for the rabbit. He is gone.


And just where did bunny go? If it's in your tummy nobody will object; if not, then it better be in a ;perfect house run by a perfect super woman who gardens, has chickens, goats, a pig and works full time but still has time to stroke a rabbit.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

a friend wanted the rabbit as a pet.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

A super woman who does all that??? Maybe if I finish of this bottle of wine I will meet her....in my drunken dreams. hahah


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

it was funny. We loaded up my friend's hatch-back with the rabbit stuf, but the cage would not fit in the back seat, so we popped the hatch-back and he put the cage there. The cage did not fit so it was hanging half out of the trunk. We were driving with a rabbit cage hanging out o the back o the car and I was in the car holding the cage down so it would not fall out. The rabbit loved it.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Lovely thought photo there CB....you may be a ******* !!!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

katydidagain said:


> And just where did bunny go? If it's in your tummy nobody will object; if not, then it better be in a ;perfect house run by a perfect super woman who gardens, has chickens, goats, a pig and works full time but still has time to stroke a rabbit.


Yep I would have taken it if I lived closer. But you know, it doesnt take a super woman to do all that, it just takes a normal one :shrug:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

shy what do you do drink a alot o coffee to keep up with all of those going-ons? I know nurses and just being a nurse alone is enough to drain most people.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Shygal said:


> Yep I would have taken it if I lived closer. But you know, it doesnt take a super woman to do all that, it just takes a normal one :shrug:


Why would you take on more than you can handle?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

fox i might have some red neck in me. the hatch was broken. I had a thick flashing holding up the hatch. We were driving and hit a bump. The flashing went flying out into the street and the cage was bouncing all over. Good fun.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

katydidagain said:


> Why would you take on more than you can handle?


Um.....because I can handle it?  Im sorry if you can't, but I can, most women can. Its nothing amazing or earth shattering


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

City Bound said:


> shy what do you do drink a alot o coffee to keep up with all of those going-ons? I know nurses and just being a nurse alone is enough to drain most people.


Maybe if you think something is too hard, it becomes too hard. Its just my life, its nothing more than other people do. Im not sure what Im supposed to do, sit and stare at the wall and say "I cant do it all!!!" ? 


The pig takes a whole 10 minutes a day on the average, the chickens the same, feeding the cats and dogs take another 10, and they hang out with me all day. The goat takes another 10 min or so. Im not sure why you didn't have time for a 5 minute rabbit chore? Clean up pens takes about 30 min a week.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Shygal said:


> Um.....because I can handle it?  Im sorry if you can't, but I can, most women can. Its nothing amazing or earth shattering


No, I don't think you can handle it. Why? Because you're too busy here telling people how to live their lives quite smugly instead of worrying about your own and YOUR children's. What a sad creature you are...how I pity you.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

katydidagain said:


> No, I don't think you can handle it. Why? Because you're too busy here telling people how to live their lives quite smugly instead of worrying about your own and YOUR children's. What a sad creature you are...how I pity you.


:rotfl: 
Please show me where I have told someone how to live their life ound:
You can't tell the difference between me saying I would never do something, and telling someone else how to live. Its quite different you know. :hysterical:

Im sorry dear but the sad creature here is you. You are so eaten up by bitterness you live for it now, its become you. You try to blame it on Bill or whichever man is handiest, but its all you now.

I think you are jealous of me because I got past it and you cant. The person you should pity is yourself.

Blaming Ohio didnt work , did it. Neither did leaving Ohio, because you brought it ALL with you, every bit of your baggage. I'm sorry you can't see that.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

katydidagain said:


> No, I don't think you can handle it. Why? Because you're too busy here telling people how to live their lives quite smugly instead of worrying about your own and YOUR children's. What a sad creature you are...how I pity you.


@Shy:Maybe you're simply stating IMO or maybe, it's something more. Whatever. One thing I _am_ sure of is that my opinion won't, necessarily, change yours. 

However, I can't help wondering if your references to "a woman" in your previous posts have a meaning other than the obvious "me, I'm a _woman_ and this is my opinion." For my part,(due mostly to all of your concise and easily understood posts up to this point) I would tend to give you the benefit of the doubt. I would like to believe that your choice of words was, simply, not _thoroughly_ explored. 

That being said, do you truly believe that only _a woman _could take care of that poor, abused bunny wabbit? Good Lord, I hope that's not it. 

I've known alot of guys who were, every bit, the epitomy of a man's man, who babied and/or spoiled their pets and/or livestock for no other reason than "because they... cared".


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Bitterness is just as brite as a smile, just kind of opposite.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

sustainabilly said:


> @Shy:Maybe you're simply stating IMO or maybe, it's something more. Whatever. One thing I _am_ sure of is that my opinion won't, necessarily, change yours.
> 
> However, I can't help wondering if your references to "a woman" in your previous posts have a meaning other than the obvious "me, I'm a _woman_ and this is my opinion." For my part,(due mostly to all of your concise and easily understood posts up to this point) I would tend to give you the benefit of the doubt. I would like to believe that your choice of words was, simply, not _thoroughly_ explored.
> 
> ...


Trust me, if I were telling someone how to live and what to do, you would know it beyond a shadow of a doubt. I say things that are my opinion of what I would do, or things I would never do. I have never told anyone "You have to do this or that".

And the reason I said woman, is that the post I responded to, was talking about being a super woman, plain and simple. No sinister women's lib meaning there at all. If anything, I have been a pretty vocal defender of how men are human too, since a lot of people here dont seem to think men are.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am super woman because I choose to be, If I wanted to sit on my butt all day, I wouldnt live on a farm, Its amazing how people are so lazy these days.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

I think there are some super people here, both women and men. Sadly, there are are some un-super ones to. I guess For every Superwoman and Superman there has to be an Inferiorwoman and an Inferiorman to balance nature.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> I think there are some super people here, both women and men. Sadly, there are are some un-super ones to. I guess For every Superwoman and Superman there has to be an Inferiorwoman and an Inferiorman to balance nature.


Someboy has to feed them...LOL


----------

